# OMG, This is what "blowing her coat"means??



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I really thought I was prepared for Sasha shedding year round. I even figured that when she did the whole "blowing her coat", I would be fine. Heck, I have a cat with an undercoat too and he blows twice a year. See? Well, I wasn't prepared after all. Sasha's hair is falling out by the hand full and worse, I can not brush her with one hand!! I had no idea it would be this bad! I suppose if you take my cat and multiply it by 20.. Egads! Plus, I can't sweep either. I can vacuum with one hand and my foot though. Any suggestions would be appreciated. :help:

(left hand is not usable due to surgery)

Here is Dr. Livingston. He can shed enormous amounts when he loses his thick undercoat. It might not look like it but it's true.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Vaccuuming is easier in regards to getting the hair up IMO and doesnt require the use of both hands. I HATE sweeping. Everything gets vaccuumed lol. 

As far as blowing coat... oh yeah... wait til spring. I thought my cats shed like crazy spring and fall but then we got the dogs in 2005 and it got crazy at times. I swear i brushed them a few times a week and still, each time, i got what amounted to 2 or 3 other dogs brushed off of them. 

If you're able, take your pup to the groomer and ask them to do the bath and brush until they're not getting anymore loose fur. That should help for a little while and make it less cleaning at home for a little bit. I did that with Riley one time since he's our worst shedding offender and it was golden for about two weeks before we had a spike in temps and he started shedding like mad again.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Vaccuuming is easier in regards to getting the hair up IMO and doesnt require the use of both hands. I HATE sweeping. Everything gets vaccuumed lol.
> 
> As far as blowing coat... oh yeah... wait til spring. I thought my cats shed like crazy spring and fall but then we got the dogs in 2005 and it got crazy at times. I swear i brushed them a few times a week and still, each time, i got what amounted to 2 or 3 other dogs brushed off of them.
> 
> If you're able, take your pup to the groomer and ask them to do the bath and brush until they're not getting anymore loose fur. That should help for a little while and make it less cleaning at home for a little bit. I did that with Riley one time since he's our worst shedding offender and it was golden for about two weeks before we had a spike in temps and he started shedding like mad again.


Taking her to a groomer is probably the thing to do. I'll call around tomorrow.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'd take her to the groomer a couple times a year. One that uses a strong force dryer which will blow out all the undercoat. Most professional groomers use these, not all use them until the dog is DRY, which is what needs to be done. A lot of places use the force dryer until the worst is off, then the dog goes in a crate with blow dryers to finish drying. Ideally, you want a place that uses the force dryer until dry because that's when the worst of the undercoat will blow out.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I find the best thing to do is brush her daily year round. That way you don't get the 'backlog' of shedding build up. Usually only takes 3-5 minutes except in the spring when it takes about 10 minutes. But then, Abby has a short coat and your dog may be different.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a metro air force blower, (I should get another one for free for all the plugs I do for it LOL) LOVE IT...If you can get a groomers noose, hook her to something and blow her out..tho a groomer is much easier

I just took the blower to my gsd and 2 aussies the other day after not having done them for about a month,,can I say BACK ACHE! I was blowing them out over 2 hours and I still could get more off them( I probably have enough fur floating around my backyard for 5 dogs


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep. Blowing coat..... try a Siberian Husky...... :|


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with buying a force dyer. I'd go ahead and take her to the groomer while you're recovering from surgery but once you can use both hands again, get a force dryer (the one Diane mentioned would be a good choice and they only run about $100 and are WELL worth the investment!! ) and 1-2x a week (less during regular shed seasons if you want) take the dog outside and use the dryer on them. It's not heated air (like a human dryer is) so you don't have to worry about drying out their skin or anything. Don't have to be wet to use it either, just take them as they are and use it. Get the dryer down to the skin and use it to blow upwards. If you're sensitive to dog hair (Which I am despite owning dogs, working for years in a kennel and working years as a groomer lol) then you might want to get some goggles because the hair that will fly off a German Shepherd (or any double coated breed) will be like a snowfall!! (Which is why I recommend OUTDOOR use!!) I'd still recommend brushing between blow outs but the dryer will be very useful, especially during heavy shed seasons. No amount of brushing can compare to a force dryer.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Force dryer, wow, never heard of that... but with three shedders, I think that's something I should own! Any links where to get such a thing?


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Wholesale Pet Supplies, Dog Grooming | PetEdge.com

Drsfostersandsmith.com

Both have the wonderful grooming tools and the blowers.... petedge is cheaper!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Yeah, I'd take her to the groomer a couple times a year. One that uses a strong force dryer which will blow out all the undercoat. Most professional groomers use these, not all use them until the dog is DRY, which is what needs to be done. A lot of places use the force dryer until the worst is off, then the dog goes in a crate with blow dryers to finish drying. Ideally, you want a place that uses the force dryer until dry because that's when the worst of the undercoat will blow out.


This! My only advice is to bring her to a groomer more often than twice a year--I have clients that bring their GSDs in every 4-6 weeks and I still get unbelieveable amounts of hair off. The powerful force dryer is key; you can actually get more hair off with the force dryer than you can with brushing! 

When I do GSDs and other shedding, double coated dogs, I force dry until the dog is about 95% dry (the other 5% usually being around the ears and face, most dogs don't like the dryer around these areas) and then into a cage with a blower to finish. Then a final brushout. 

Do look into buying a force dryer, the Metros are great for home use. Get the most powerful one you can afford. My force dryer cost about $1200 but that's a professional model. You can spend $400 and still get the power you need. I know that sounds like a lot of money, but believe me, it's worth it, and will probably pay for itself vs. going to the groomer.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

We always called our Kayla " The German Shedder "..... There was always a dust bunny floating in the foyer - and when my son would sweep with the dust mop for the hair - he would try to rebuild Kayla in fluff form.... 

Ah... Memories.


----------

